# FNH 5.7x28mm. Thoughts?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let me hear your thoughts on the FNH 5.7x28mm. Who owns one? Who has shot one? Pros and Cons?

I've never shot one, but have been shopping them for almost 2 years. Love the way it feels in my hand and the research indicates a very accurate and well engineered firearm. It feels lightweight, has plenty of good reviews regarding reliability and has (to me) an excellent trigger. Having a 20 round magazine capacity of "rifle rounds" in a handgun is a pretty good thing I think.

Where am I going wrong here and why would you buy or not buy this firearm?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They also make 30 round mags for these too. NATO came close to adopting this round as standard for pistols and riles. Simplify supply by using the same round. The bulpup rifles have 50 round magazines. Good balistics. Shoots flat enough to make 100 yard shots plus possible with a hand gun. Love to have it coupled with the rifle. My father in law has one and it is sweet. Its not cheap but I bet you love it. I have this on my wish list. So yes I would buy it.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Depends on what you want to do with it. As a range gun I'm sure it would be fun, though the ammo is expensive. As a prepper gun I think its a bad idea precisely because of the ammo, which is not common. You'd have to commit to stockpiling to ensure a good supply in that scenario. Personally I don't think uncommon calibers are worth it from a prepping standpoint, but to each their own.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Friends have had a couple of these over to the range showing off the new gun. I have not been impressed with them personally. They are a nice shooting gun and accurate, with no jamming or failure to feed etc. 

But once I bring out the Glock 10mm their enthusiasm soon fades. 16 rounds of the 200 grain hammers I load usually changes their minds right quick. I'm sure the 5.7 has it's place for some reason. I just haven't figured it out yet. Kind of like the 300 whack out. An answer to a question that no one is asking. It does however sell more guns which is a good thing I guess.

I should add that of the 3 guys that owned one all have sold them.

Have you looked into the 22 TCM?? Hot little 22 caliber cartridge that you can interchange the barrel and use the same mag in 9mm in the same gun for half the cost.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Never shot or handled one. But the ammo... locally it is so expensive and rare that I would not consider it. It is the same reason I opted out of that keltec 22 mag (rifle round...) with the 30 round mag. Cost prohibitive.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Interesting and unique. A must have for a collector, but not practical. The ammo is hard to find, hard to reload. The round is wimpy. The hottest 5.7 x 28 loads pack the same amount of energy as the lightest 9mm loads.
I understand the primary appeal is that it might penetrate body armor, but If you're shooting at body armor with a pistol, you've already lost.
Still want one though.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Assuming you've got the cash to stockpile ammo (I shoot .40 and 6.8 so you know my thoughts on stockpiling personal ammo) and if it feels right get it. In a tight situation you want a gun that feels right in your hand and naturally points for you. 

Having a popular gun that doesn't "point" in your hand is not a good buy if you get shot while you aim a gun that doesn't naturally point for you.. If it fits and is reliable BUY IT. In a tight situation the cost of stocking some extra ammo doesn't matter. 

Let's face it,,,, 9mm may be cheap and more common if ammo becomes unavailable but if you can't shoot the weapon straight and fast in a SHTF situation all the extra ammo on the world won't help you. I use a Walther PPQ in 40 because it shoots where I point it, no aiming needed which makes it very fast and almost instinctual. I grew up with.45 acp and still keep one but I need to aim it which is slower than a pistol that points naturally towards the target which for me which for me is the Walther.

Legal disclaimer ,,, While I grew up target shooting I'm still a lousy shot with a pistol. I need all the help I can get with hitting the target with a pistol so I love the fact that the Walther points naturally for me.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sarkus said:


> As a prepper gun I think its a bad idea precisely because of the ammo, which is not common. You'd have to commit to stockpiling to ensure a good supply in that scenario.


I always find this a very odd statement, because I think it's folly for a prepper to expect to "find" or "get" ammo in a SHTF scenario. Ammo & guns are one of those things that "are where you are" on Day 1 of a SHTF situation&#8230; you won't be wandering around buying more ammo, it's not going to be available.

SO&#8230; buy all you think you need (and then some extra) and split it up into multiple secure locations&#8230; the only caveat to "common calibers" is that they will tend to cost less money than the really exotic stuff, say this round we are talking about here vs 9mm&#8230; 9mm is going to be cheaper to buy deep, so will .40 S&W, .45 ACP, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, etc.

I myself stick strictly to 9mm for semi-auto pistols & .38/357 for wheel guns, PERIOD, so I can buy deep on the ammo. I do have some 7.62 Nagant revolvers and about 1,000 rounds, but those are just for banging away with, not for prepping.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I always find this a very odd statement, because I think it's folly for a prepper to expect to "find" or "get" ammo in a SHTF scenario. Ammo & guns are one of those things that "are where you are" on Day 1 of a SHTF situation&#8230; you won't be wandering around buying more ammo, it's not going to be available.
> 
> SO&#8230; buy all you think you need (and then some extra) and split it up into multiple secure locations&#8230; the only caveat to "common calibers" is that they will tend to cost less money than the really exotic stuff, say this round we are talking about here vs 9mm&#8230; 9mm is going to be cheaper to buy deep, so will .40 S&W, .45 ACP, .38 Special, .357 Magnum, etc.
> 
> I myself stick strictly to 9mm for semi-auto pistols & .38/357 for wheel guns, PERIOD, so I can buy deep on the ammo. I do have some 7.62 Nagant revolvers and about 1,000 rounds, but those are just for banging away with, not for prepping.


I said he needed to commit to stockpiling so I'm not sure what you are arguing about. However, the difference is that the price is no small factor with this particular caliber. Best I can tell, this caliber is more then twice the price of 9mm with only a few manufacturer options.

Look, of course you need to stock up ahead of time. But you need to think about what happens if you lose your stockpile. Or if anyone else is going to care about your rare ammo if you need to trade some of it for something you desperately need. Etc. Based on those considerations I just can't see relying on something that is probably only marginally better (at best) then a more common caliber.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Everyone has hit on the points I would have said.
An enthusiast's "must-have".
A prepper's last resort.
Shoots well.
Ammunition can be rare and expensive.
Does not serve a defined role.
Outperformed by many more practical handguns.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As far as trade ammo goes if the cities empty out with people swarming the countryside looking for a place and food I suspect that I an either going to be swimming in forfeited weapons and ammo or dead. Most of the people looking for to trade for ammo will have very little to trade for it in return because they can only carry so much on their backs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks All!

But I don't think any who replied actually own the FNH 5.7

I still would like to hear from actual owners if there are any out here.

Slip


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a 5.7x28 semi auto carbine and a bolt action rifle I had built for the caliber. You can buy 50 rounds for 25 bucks or less. They are reloadable, I put 6 grains of HS7 undera 40 grain Varmit bullet with a small pistol magnum primer and get 2200 feet per second out of a 16 inch barrel. 

I like the cartridge because it is accurate out to 150 yards penetrates better than most handgun cartridges, low recoil and noise.

Being in the communist country of NY I cannot justify the 1200 for the FHN 57 and being restricted to 10 round mags. Although my buddy bought one because he gets an employee discount and he likes it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't be a very popular round. Acquiring some in a SHTF scenario is going to be difficult, so if you do buy one, you are going to stock up allot more rounds then you would for just about any other round.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Can't be a very popular round. Acquiring some in a SHTF scenario is going to be difficult, so if you do buy one, you are going to stock up allot more rounds then you would for just about any other round.


I was in gandar Mountian last weekend and they had about 60 boxes on of 5.7 the shelf. Compare that to no boxes of .22LR, 22WMR, 17HMR or 17WSM. The 5.7 is one of those best kept secret rounds. Everyone likes to poo poo it quickly. Most who do have never shot it. One of the great things about the naysayers is there are less people that compete for the rounds on the shelf. Another great thing about the round is you can get over 1100 rounds per pound of gun powder when reloading it. There were/are a lot of people selling brass for it on gun broker so the price isn't too bad for once fired stuff. I bought 2000 pieces for 100 bucks a while back and loaded up around 1000 of them to plink with.

I am not trying to convince anyone they should have a gun the 5.7 matter of fact I prefer that nobody buys one so I can find loaded ammo easier.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Helped a friend break his in about 6 months ago. At 100 yards the 12in gong was a piece of cake. No jams , misfeeds etc. If you have the spare cash burning a hole in the sock drawer-buy it, and a set of dies for reloading. I was impressed with it in general but decided I needed a 357 lever action rifle more than another pistol, plus I already have dies , boolits and powder for the 357.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I tested some rnds about a 2 years ago I shot two rnds then averaged.

5.7x28 compareson
5.7 pistol
ss195lf 1972fps and 1951fps around 233 ft/lbs
ss192 2041fps and 2071fps around 253 ft/lbs
protector 2010fps and 1996fps around 358 ft/lbs
penetrator 1600fps and 1574fps around 307 ft/lbs

PS90
ss195lf 2389fps and 2332fps around 334 ft/lbs
ss192 2472fps and 2495fps around 369 ft/lbs
protector 2537fps and 2544fps around 573 ft/lbs
penetrator 2017 fps and 2002fps around 493 ft/lbs


----------

